# Barra Fishing setups



## w2252 (Oct 23, 2010)

hi,

I am planning to go to the northern territory next year fishing for barra, jacks and trout. I will be stopping along the way to do some offshore and impoundment fishing.
Im going to buy three set ups and take my trinidad and rod aswell.

These are my 3 set ups im thinking of so let me know what you would change.

Shimano calais or chronarch or curado with a wilson live fibre territory barra 5'6'' 6kg single handed. Coupled with 20 or 30lb braid.
A penn international baitcaster 975 with a live fibre 8-10kg overhead with 30lb,40 or 50lb mono for trolling.
and a penn 965 with live fibre impoundment 15 or 24kg with 50lb braid and a heavy mono.

Might possibly head over to PNG and fish for bass aswell.

let me know what you think and what you would change as ive never fished for barra before.

can you try and be specific with line weights etc

thanks alot


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Sounds like you've got all bases covered. I'm not familiar with the Penn 965 but if you're going to be using it for the big barra then you're well and truly covered. At first glance I was going to say go the 30lb on the small baitcaster but I'm guessing that's what the Penn is for, is that right? If so I reckon you're got it all sorted for the barra and jacks at least.


----------



## w2252 (Oct 23, 2010)

patwah said:


> w2252 said:
> 
> 
> > Shimano calais or chronarch or curado with a wilson live fibre territory barra 5'6'' 6kg single handed. Coupled with 20 or 30lb braid.
> ...


thanks for the great reply patwah.
Anyone can feel free to answer the above.
Ive never been to the NT or FNQ hence why I have no idea except from what ive read


----------



## w2252 (Oct 23, 2010)

Barrabundy said:


> Sounds like you've got all bases covered. I'm not familiar with the Penn 965 but if you're going to be using it for the big barra then you're well and truly covered. At first glance I was going to say go the 30lb on the small baitcaster but I'm guessing that's what the Penn is for, is that right? If so I reckon you're got it all sorted for the barra and jacks at least.


The penn 965 is like a modern Abu 7000 with a much better drag. It is the baitcaster version of the penn internationals, similar to the shimano calcuttas but apparently better, it cost abit more too.

We will slowly make our way up the coast from the mid north coast so im hoping to cover everything that may be encountered up to around 50kg.

The small baitcaster will be for walking around dams and rivers aswell as fishing from the boat flicking lures all day. The penn with mono will be for trolling and the penn with mono will be for the biguns. ie mackerel, PNG bass, tuna and big barra


----------



## w2252 (Oct 23, 2010)

patwah said:


> Short rods are good, you dont really need the length up there, the butt will do the hard yards for you (as well as your guns)


That seems to be the general idea. Less hassle with branch overhangs etc...
So I will either go 7" or 6'6", thoughts. What weight rod would you be going for trolling etc.


----------



## Iseered (Oct 25, 2010)

I would be looking to swap the lighter outfit for a threadline set up for SP work. As for the Penn baitcasters, look at the Erskine drag upgrades. The Penns are heavy units, but will, if cared for, last a lifetime. The Curados represent great value. I fish 50lb braid on mine for impoundment Barra with a fully wound up drag no worries. There are some great rods and reels out there for you to chose from just be sure you shop around for the best price as there are some great bargains to be had at the moment.


----------



## w2252 (Oct 23, 2010)

I have a shimano sustain and stradic and they are the last egg beaters i will ever buy. Personally I think egg beaters are for those that cant cast an overhead and should not be used by people that are serious and fish alot.

this is just an opinion an I understand that they have their place but for everything else they are a compromise.

I will probably take a 6000 model and 8000 up with me as spares but I doubt they will see much if any use.


----------



## w2252 (Oct 23, 2010)

reading my last post it didnt come accross how I wanted it to.

Patwah, is there any other Islands I should be looking at heading to or places?

thanks


----------



## Randell (Oct 12, 2010)

might like a few of these at $6.95 at bcf.
I don't work for them , just called in today, and picked up a couple of 90mm plows
http://www.oargeelures.com.au/home.aspx
Aussie made........
I'll try them for jacks and trevalley...
randell


----------



## Randell (Oct 12, 2010)

might like a few of these at $6.95 at bcf.
I don't work for them , just called in today, and picked up a couple of 90mm plows
http://www.oargeelures.com.au/home.aspx
Aussie made........
I'll try them for jacks and trevalley...
randell


----------

